# Das könnte euch auch interessieren



## Tikume (25. November 2011)

Seit heute fliegt beim lesen jedes Artikels ein "Das könnte euch auch interessieren" Fenster rechts unten ins Bild.
Ich persönlich finde es eher nervig, zumal ich diese Artikel eh schon gelesen habe. 
Teilweise lese ich Artikel A, dann B und bei B wird mir Artikel A zum lesen angeboten.

Wie wärs mit einer Option das Ganze abzuschalten im Profil? Klar ich sterbe nicht, aber ausser nerven hat es aktuell keinerlei Närhwert für mich persönlich


----------



## Zahleb (25. November 2011)

Ich finde es auch nervend. Wäre wirklich schön, wenn man es abschalten könnte.


----------



## Hosaka (15. Dezember 2011)

Liebes Buffed Team,

seit neuesten geht auf Eurer Seite immer so ein extrem nerviges Fenster auf, was auf andere Artikel auf Eurer HP verweist. Das nervt total!! Könnt Ihr diese blöde Funktion bitte wieder abstellen? Ja, wir schauen auf Eure HP, scrollen auch runter, weil wir auf dem laufenden sein wollen. Aber das Ding nervt einfach nur und ist absolut unsinnig.

Hosaka


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2011)

Hosaka schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr diese blöde Funktion bitte wieder abstellen?



Deswegen kann man das mit dem X für die Dauer der Session, d.h. so lange das Browserfenster offen ist, wegklicken. 




> und ist absolut unsinnig.



Da sagen die Zugriffe leider was anderes.


----------



## Sinmurder (15. Dezember 2011)

Das sind die Movement Legasteniker die das X nicht treffen, Zam. Mach Dir da mal nicht allzu viel Hoffnung


----------



## sympathisant (15. Dezember 2011)

wenn wenigst registriert werden würde auf welchen seiten man schon war. oder die angepriesene seite irgendetwas mit der gerade angesehenen seite zu tun hätte. so macht das ganze wenig sinn und lenkt vom lesen ab.


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenn wenigst registriert werden würde auf welchen seiten man schon war.



Das nennt man Vorschlag. Leider begleitet von Meckern, was es als konstruktive Kritik eigentlich(!) disqualifiziert. ^^ Aber trotzdem ein überdenkbarer Vorschlag.


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Dezember 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da sagen die Zugriffe leider was anderes.



...weil die Leute sich verklickt haben und es aufging...passiert mir auch......aber nervig ist es trotzdem *grins*


----------



## hiccups (19. Februar 2012)

Ich finde das Fenster auch ziemlich nervig. Klar... ich könnte es auch einfach weg klicken, aber ich will in Ruhe auf BUFFED surfen und nicht immer tausend Fenster weg klicken müssen.


----------



## Tikume (19. Februar 2012)

Ich hab den Thread ja gemacht, in gewisser Weise stört es mich nach wie vor.
Aber 10 Beiträge seit November letzten Jahres ist offensichtlich kein Proteststurm - insofern dürften wir in der Tat eine Minderheit darstellen.


----------



## Firun (19. Februar 2012)

Ich sehe das schon gar nicht mehr, am Anfang war es auch etwas ungewohnt.


----------

